# Sputnik Traps



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Thinking about getting one for my loft...Anyone here using one ?? How do you like it ??? Which one is better ?? The one without the plexi glass..OR..with the plexi glass ??? Alamo
[URL="http://







[/URL]

Want to replace the OLB BIRD landing board and cage on the right side..Left side I like for the YB`s...Alamo


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Love them, but hawks do too. They can go in and out on the one I have. Mine is commercial made. The plexigrass is better, cause if you have it closed up then other animals can't stick their paws in there.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought about getting one when I first started, but a few guys in my club were using them. They hated the sputnik traps so we all just built drop traps instead. I prefer drop traps over sputniks and bobs any day. Just my opinion.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I use a home-made one. It does work. To me sputniks trap is like a drop trap,but it is located outside. I mean just study the construction of both traps and you will see that birds both drops down. On sputniks they drop down on the cage. On the drop trap, they drop inside the loft. I prefer both than bobs. I also like the simple flap board design just like the one in Redrose site. Birds are not intimidated entering these traps. In fact they seem to self-trap or they teach themselves to trap. I didn't teach my birds to trap. They just did it for the first time I installed mine. I copied the design on those commercial ones, but I used hardware cloth instead to all sides. In the beginning they were able to escape because the entrance's angled distance was rather too low so the birds can jump out. Now I raised it higher 3 inches more and they can't get out anymore. So the distance from the floor to the entrance opening is about 15-16 inches. The birds can't jump out anymore. Obviously,I lost George's birds with that mistake. If you bought the commercial one, then you should have not any problem.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help....If a pigeon CAN`T get out of the Sputnik,how does the HAWK ??? Unless the release front is open...I have an open window,right now...Anything can get in and out,when the window is open...Seems to me the Sputnick would be alot safer,then an open window...I don`t care for the one with the plexi glass...I want as much fresh air as possible to get into the loft...The plexi glass is on top,and all the sides...It might keep the snow/rain out,but I want the air in the summer...Maybe I can add the plexi glass myself in the winter,to keep the bad weather out...Alamo


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I used wire mesh 1/4 x 1/4 squares on the sides of mine. Some pigeons can get out but it is not easy for them, the hawk is soo tall that its head and shoulders are already high enough to stick out and they pull themsleves up. I think the big problem is the commercial ones are made with the bars too far apart. If they were closer together that might keep the hawks out.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

They are not called traps for nothing. If it traps pigeons, it will trap hawks as well. The bars distance I used on mine is 4.5" Pigeons should not be able to escape from that sputnik else the distance again from the floor to the angled openings is too low. I learned that the hard way. Three of my persistent smart birds were able to escape until I noticed the design flaw. If they can jump out, then it is too low.


----------



## tiamanfia (Feb 5, 2009)

hi, quick one from an english fancier, what lets pigeons get back out of a sputnick is the angle of the drops, stay away from plexiglass it can give off dazzle which spooks the birds on landing and most deff stay away from plastic or metal sputnicks they are too light and bounce when birds land making them nervy. best of all get someone to build you a wooden sput, have them lower the angle slightly. p.s. voice of experience i have raced through a sputnick for years and had more than my share of wins, i have also built several sputs for other fliers with the angle lowered and have never heard of one of these traps allowing a pigeon escape, as to hawks if your not there your trap should not be open.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Alamo said:


> Thinking about getting one for my loft...Anyone here using one ?? How do you like it ??? Which one is better ?? The one without the plexi glass..OR..with the plexi glass ??? Alamo
> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> ...


Well the one I ordered with "Plexiglas" to me is just a thin piece of plastic, which soon gets dirty and sort of fogs up. And it did not have a fold up landing board. I liked the one without the plastic better, and the only reason I changed it, was a YB was killed by a hawk reaching through the bars. Here is a link to one of my original lofts. 

http://smithfamilyloft.com/Loft2.html

In this example I had the sputnik enclosed in an aviary. Then when I wanted to, I simply secured everything. That set up had other advantages, in that I did not need a separate settling cage.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I was going to get a Sputnik,but changed my mind...Built a pretty nice flight cage,4 foot accross,2 feet high at the back,and 10 inches high in the front...The front comes off to let the birds out to fly..The top front section is plexi glass,to help keep the bad weather out,and let the sun in for more warmth,during the winter....Will take a picture,and post it here.....Alamo


----------

